# SrA Ben Roberts



## amlove21 (Oct 7, 2014)

10/6/2014 - *NELLIS AIR FORCE BASE, Nev. * -- Senior Airman Benjamin Roberts, 31, a Pararescueman assigned to the 58th Rescue Squadron, was pronounced dead at approximately 4:45 p.m. Oct. 3.

Roberts died of injuries sustained after a pickup truck struck his motorcycle, according to the Clark County coroner's office, which also confirmed Roberts' identity and cause of death.

"Our deepest condolences and sympathies go out to Ben's parents, siblings and his extended family; our hearts ache for Ben's passing," said Lt. Col. Jason Pifer, deputy commander, 563d RQG OL-A. "Ben was an outstanding Airman, Pararescueman and family member."

The 58th RQS will be hosting a unit memorial service in honor of Roberts, Friday, Oct. 10, where they will celebrate his life and mourn his passing.


http://www.nellis.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123427382

It's with an extremely heavy heart that I post this story.

Ben was a young PJ, but only by years spent wearing the beret. He was a mature, easygoing, competent warrior that always performed well above his experience level. He was an amazing guy, literally. Always smiling, always the most fun at any gathering, just an all around great human being. I never met a single person who _didnt _like Ben.

This loss has struck home very, very hard. As the most deployed RQS in ACC, the 58th has stood up time and time again to the rigors and wounds of combat and teh stresses associated with it.

Please, do whatever it is that you do to remember our fallen. Pray, take a moment of silence, dedicate a workout.

Do it in rememberance of my friend Ben.


----------



## 104TN (Oct 7, 2014)

My condolences for your loss @amlove21.


----------



## Grunt (Oct 7, 2014)

Rest In Peace, Warrior!

My sincerest condolences to you @amlove21, as well as to his family, friends, and team.


----------



## CDG (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm sorry for your loss brother.

RIP SrA Roberts.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 7, 2014)

Blue skies, calm winds.
Rest in Peace young man.
The world has become a lesser place without you.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 7, 2014)

It appears that charges will be filed against the driver of the pickup, and if you believe the comments, he was not exactly the salt of the earth.  What a damn shame all around.

@amlove21 , I am genuinely saddened for your loss and  more so by how this warrior died.

http://www.reviewjournal.com/news/l...lled-nlv-crash-id-d-driver-could-face-charges


----------



## Johca (Oct 7, 2014)

Blue Skies, RIP


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 7, 2014)

RIP, SrA Roberts.


----------



## AWP (Oct 7, 2014)

My condolences.

Blue Skies.


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 7, 2014)

Fair winds and following seas, SrA Roberts.  

You, your peers, and his family have my heartfelt condolences, amlove21.  Surviving war only to die at home is heartbreaking in the extreme.


----------



## Blizzard (Oct 7, 2014)

Godspeed, SrA Roberts!







My condolences, amlove21.


----------



## ZmanTX (Oct 7, 2014)

Rest in peace SrA Roberts.

Sorry for your lose amlove21.
Condolences to his family, friends and teammates.


----------



## policemedic (Oct 7, 2014)

RIP.

Condolences and prayers, @amlove21 .


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Oct 7, 2014)

My condolences go out to you, amlove21, and those that knew SrA Roberts.

RIP Senior Airman Benjamin Roberts.  Thank you for all you have done for everyone else.


----------



## Dame (Oct 7, 2014)

A horrible and entirely avoidable tragedy. Besides which @amlove21, you had me scared there until the coroner released the name. All I heard was "PJ from Nellis killed." Please let me know if there is anything I can do.

Rest in peace SrA Roberts.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 7, 2014)

RIP.

@amlove21 I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Oct 7, 2014)

RIP, SrA Roberts. Your loss is felt throughout the SOF community. 

Condolences to family, friends, and fellow Warriors that knew and worked with Ben.


----------



## Viper1 (Oct 7, 2014)

Rest in Peace SrA Roberts.


----------



## Scubadew (Oct 7, 2014)

Fair winds and following seas.


----------



## Kunoichii (Oct 8, 2014)

R.I.P. Ben


----------



## x SF med (Oct 8, 2014)

May you feast well in the halls of Valhalla.  Blue Skies.


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm sorry for your loss amlove...

RIP SrA Roberts, prayers out to your family and friends.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 8, 2014)

This is pure tragedy. I do not know what to say. A quote from SB Yudhoyono:

" Heros are selfless people who perform extraordinary acts. The mark of heros is not necessarily the result of their actions, but what they are willing ro do for others, and for their chosen cause. Even if they fail, their determination lives on for others to follow. The glory is not in the achievment, but in the sacrifice."

Rest In God's Own Peace, PJ; Hero.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Oct 8, 2014)

Fair winds and following seas, Warrior. 
amlove21 very sorry for your loss.  It always stings a bit worse when it hits close to home.  You have my most sincere condolences my friend.


----------



## jonron9937 (Oct 8, 2014)

RIP Senior Airman Roberts

amlove21 I'm sorry for your loss.  Prayers for you guys and family.


----------

